# Free website like The Big Picture Bostom.



## mem (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello,

I've made website The Big Picture - wildpx.com (similar to The Big Picture Boston.com) that allows users to create Big Picture Photogallery for free. 

It's beta version, so it will be nice to receive some feedback from you ;-)

Have fun.

Regards.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 24, 2011)

:lmao:

I love that instead of actually using Lorem Ipsum, you used the text from a WiKi article explaining what it is. Classy!

You might want to work on your terms of service.
Maybe just copy the ToS from Flickr, another free hosting site that lets you create a gallery of your work. They have one up on you, in that they allow you to hot link to your images. 

Good Luck!


----------



## mem (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks Bitter Jeweler, my bad. I always copy this text from lipsum . com to save the time.


----------



## Dajuan (Mar 25, 2011)

Do I have to sign up in order to see a demo?


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 26, 2011)

Is it Bostom, Bosoton, or Boston you're talking about?


----------



## mem (Mar 26, 2011)

Dajuan said:


> Do I have to sign up in order to see a demo?


Only to see and use User Admin Panel you have to be logged in.



o hey tyler said:


> Is it Bostom, Bosoton, or Boston you're talking about?


Typographic error. There is no Bostom or Bosoton, so be smart and try to guess.

Regards.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 26, 2011)

Well maybe if you're planning on administrating a website, you should focus on proper spelling/grammar. Having 2 different spellings, both of them being wrong, is generally not a good sign. You also don't mention where you are in the world, so it didn't NECESSARILY have to be Boston that you were talking about. 

Now I guess I'll just never have to visit your website.


----------

